# Kubota M7040



## Sparkey (Jan 15, 2015)

My Kubota M7040 will not show PTO speed on the digital display....shows "off" even with PTO engaged. Anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A sensor on the pto?


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

There is a micro switch up by the lever where you turn on the PTO, might check it.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah that micro switch on my M7040 does not make up some times . I just have to tap it but it only keeps the tractor from starting. I have never lost PTO display.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

A lot of the time my 7040 won't show pto speed for a while, but usually starts working after a few seconds to a few minutes. Thanks for the tip on the micro switch, I'll check that on mine, too.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I vote faulty pto speed sensor or loose wire.


----------

